# Hola/Hello



## gjreed (May 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, my name is Garrett, I'm a university student at San Diego State University. I am also a live aboard. I live on a Cascade 29' and love it. Even though the space is small. During the weekends I like to take her out around Mission Bay, nothing too extreme as Im currently redoing all the Bright work and she needs newer rigging before i take her further then like Catalina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Garrett.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Hola!*

Hey, Garrett!

Our son is going to grad school in San Diego and is a new, but avid Kite-boarder and also a sailor -probably would be interested in crewing if you are looking for an occasional sailing buddy.

Welcome!


----------



## gjreed (May 21, 2008)

Excellent, I won't be back in San Diego until sept, as I'm Currently studying in Costa Rica, but you can give him my email [email protected] and ill let him know when i take her out. Thanks so much for letting me know


----------

